# Friday Fun - beds



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is late - AGAIN - I'm full of good intentions about starting a Friday Fun thread early on Friday, but then  So this is my lot from tonight - Dot and Kiki taking over Lizzie's bed earlier but now spark out on the sofa 
So maybe this can run all weekend and provide us with some lovely pics of relaxing dogs (thread inspired by Jazz and her post walk sleep half in and half out of her bed.
And we can send get well wishes to Tinman, Datun and Mazz while they lounge in their beds with benylin and sloe gin to make the world look rosier and perhaps ease their sore throats

Come on let's see dogs in beds, on beds or on things that they consider to be their beds


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

In the early days her bed or pretty much anywhere would do. Looking back at those pictures she was so tiny.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Now she just takes over the couch in typical poo fashion.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the get well wishes. I've coughed myself awake and am up again - nursing a hot drink. 
I've got a snoozing poo next to me on the sofa (making funny little 'yip' noises in her sleep). 

Nothing sleeps as luxuriantly as a poo.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have all kinds of beds!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We have all kinds of beds!


A little bit disappointed that we don't have any *table beds* in your selection


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Miss Lilly the Blanket Beast 
Is she out of season yet?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He-he! Miss Lills and her blankets!! She now has about 10 of them and I sometimes really struggle to see which one she's hiding under...

Its day 29 and she is still not quite finished. Still swollen, still attracting the boys... The little maltese terrier (neutered) has become our friend and barometer - and he would.... (if he could).... so we are still very careful.

It seems never ending and I am missing proper walks. Miss Lills too is getting less happy to mooch around at home. It surely can't be much longer?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It certainly does seem an age for poor Miss Lil, I can hardly remember Poppy's now other than the boredom of rubbishy lead walks and the fear of being mobbed by unruly males  I'm glad we got her done three months later though.

Thank you for your kind thoughts Marzi, poor Datun has dragged himself off to take his Dad shopping but I'm still pyjamad and sofa bound with the Popster to keep me company. Here she is snoozing next to me after a busy Yorkshire holiday last week....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What a fab thread! Love the one of Inzi!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Maggie you are so scrumptious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> A little bit disappointed that we don't have any *table beds* in your selection


Oops let me fix that


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pictures....I just spent ages putting some on and the attachments didn't work :argh::argh::argh:
will have to try again tomorrow now...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oops let me fix that


Is that the rear end of raccoon on your table Donna with baby jake??
And has jake let oz have his puppy?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph and ruby in their huge bed having a good look out x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous dozy dogs....I have looked for photos of Rufus sleeping and have concluded that he doesn't. The minute I get my camera he thinks we're going out or going to catch bubbles or something.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, identical tails! And Ruby looks almost as big as Ralphy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, identical tails! And Ruby looks almost as big as Ralphy


Ha - never noticed their tails - they've got their eye on something! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Is that the rear end of raccoon on your table Donna with baby jake??
> And has jake let oz have his puppy?? X


That's the cat's tail. Jake has been sharing Henry because he finally understands how to user his"dog bed" 
Love ruby bum


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This was in the early days of having Molly - I was trying to sell my house so was trying to keep everything neat and tidy including a tidy throw on the bed - Molly had other ideas about how this should be arranged 










This is what she now has on the bottom of my bed - a huge fluffy blanket for her to scrunch up as she wants 










My girls sofa sharing










Molly trying out the igloo bed - this was on one of the hottest days of last summer










... and a lazy Sunday morning - my dogs have far too many beds I think!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> That's the cat's tail. Jake has been sharing Henry because he finally understands how to user his"dog bed"
> Love ruby bum


Those pics of jake and willow,on the dog dog bed have got to be the winners!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like Molly on the last one - it reminds me of the Princess and the Pea story - exactly how many mattresses does she have?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My favourite is Molly in the igloo. Is it heated? Our ancient cat Walnut has the same bed with an electric heater, sans the fur trim.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd have to go worth the igloo too. So cute


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Her igloo is not heated. She does not go in it very often but usually lays with her head out like this when she does. Her bed pile in the kitchen consists of three beds - the bottom one is old and falling apart and I was going to throw it out but it just ended up as a nice base for the other two and brings them up nicely to the height of the radiator so is a popular spot


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey deciding the floor is just as comfortable!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, will try again..
when a puppy Dudley liked to lay on everything for a nap..

















ok - looks like its working. but will put more on another post, not risking losing them again...!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he did have a bed but this was favourite for a day or two, then got shredded!!









Holiday snooze.....









and a recent one - Dudley see's no reason why he should move while I work!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, and just to say I like the first one of Molly, looks like she is saying - and? do you have a problem with this? !!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I love Dudley's holiday snooze (i'm just imagining all the sand he is managing to distribute into your bed )
Do you think having a relaxed Dudley around helps your clients to relax too?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh, well worth the effort Dawn, I love the last one, I thought he was covered in feathers at first 

I like Molly fast asleep (maybe pic 2) I love it when their eyes are totally shut


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Oh I love Dudley's holiday snooze (i'm just imagining all the sand he is managing to distribute into your bed )
> Do you think having a relaxed Dudley around helps your clients to relax too?


Well he is certainly not relaxed when they arrive! I think a lot of the dogs put up with being groomed just so they can come and have a play with Dudley! its lovely for the playful pups, have to keep him away from some of the nervous ones, he just settles down once he knows he is going to be ignored for a while so i guess its good for him. Occasionally he jumps up at the table and I have to tell him to get down if he is making them want to play but sometimes it works as a good distraction if I am doing something they don't like! A customer told me recently that his dog ran off in the village before he could clip his lead on- he ran straight to my side door!! owner said he could hear the dryer on so didn't knock, thinking about that now it was a good thing, because if I was free and he got to play with Dudley he would try it again no doubt.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Dudley will sleep / snooze anywhere!!
Sprawled out in the back of the camper is a winner! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those Dudley shots are spectacular, what a wonderful funny boy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I remember the big commotion Molly's Diva Couch caused when we got it for her when she was about 8 months old. I was stalking the UPS truck and everyone was waiting in anticipation. She still loves it and its still in good shape but missing a button. She has now graduated for snoozed on the human couch on occasion and still loves it under the computer chair She can sleep almost anywhere lol!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hooray Renee you finally relented. I could never understand how you could deny yourself all those cuddles.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I remember the big commotion Molly's Diva Couch caused when we got it for her when she was about 8 months old. I was stalking the UPS truck and everyone was waiting in anticipation. She still loves it and its still in good shape but missing a button. She has now graduated for snoozed on the human couch on occasion and still loves it under the computer chair She can sleep almost anywhere lol!


Aaaaah, a much overdue Molly fix  I was thinking about the diva couch when I saw Boycie on the recliner and wondering which pup had the most expensive bed


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> That's the cat's tail. Jake has been sharing Henry because he finally understands how to user his"dog bed"
> Love ruby bum


I love this bed!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Molly a bed fit for a queen! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is Murphy in some of his favourite beds so far although his favourite place to sleep seems to be on top of my feet?? Do all poos love feet as he seems to be obsessed with mine. Licking, biting, sitting on, sleeping on, he loves them


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> That's the cat's tail. Jake has been sharing Henry because he finally understands how to user his"dog bed"
> Love ruby bum



I am amazed that awesome Dog Bed is still intact. Zorro would have the eyes out in the first hour. Though the bed is totally amazing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Murphy is sooo cute! Yes Dudley has always had a foot 'thing' sleeping on and attacking them as a pup, still lays on them occasionally but he is quite big so you only get a bit of him on them now, but he does like a foot chew and lick session, he will pull my husbands socks off and have a good old go at them, looks gross but he is in heaven!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I remember the big commotion Molly's Diva Couch caused when we got it for her when she was about 8 months old. I was stalking the UPS truck and everyone was waiting in anticipation. She still loves it and its still in good shape but missing a button. She has now graduated for snoozed on the human couch on occasion and still loves it under the computer chair She can sleep almost anywhere lol!


Spotty knees  I love Molly  Lovely, lovely, lovely to see Molly pics
And fantastically brilliant to see that she has graduated to the people sofa 


And I want a Murphy - he is so gorgeous. That pic of him on the sofa will be a brilliant staging shot in months to come.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Monday is a long day for me - out about 8 and not really back in (in that I get in just before 5, but am back out before 6 and then in and out doing drop offs and pick ups) until 8:45.... so although my son is in all day Mondays and 'does' the dogs, they are always super keen for me to sit down in the evening so that we can snuggle! I love my dogs


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I remember the big commotion Molly's Diva Couch caused when we got it for her when she was about 8 months old. I was stalking the UPS truck and everyone was waiting in anticipation. She still loves it and its still in good shape but missing a button. She has now graduated for snoozed on the human couch on occasion and still loves it under the computer chair She can sleep almost anywhere lol!


meant to comment on this earlier - So Molly and Dudley have both finally been allowed to join the ranks of sofa snoozers!! Yup Dudley still loves under the table too - Molly looks so cute as always.

Marzi thats a lovely 'snuggle of pups'!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Monday is a long day for me - out about 8 and not really back in (in that I get in just before 5, but am back out before 6 and then in and out doing drop offs and pick ups) until 8:45.... so although my son is in all day Mondays and 'does' the dogs, they are always super keen for me to sit down in the evening so that we can snuggle! I love my dogs


I love this pic, the empty dog bed and the sofa crammed with the trio of dogs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I love this pic, the empty dog bed and the sofa crammed with the trio of dogs!


I agree. Marzi do they ever get possessive of your lap? Rufus would guard me and snarl if another dog piled on.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No they never disagree. Kiki is a real lap dog - and usually is in pole position - Dot will clamber aboard - usually on top or along the other thigh  - but she gets hot and moves down to my feet, or beyond. Inzi likes to be close - but not too close! It is wonderful - I'm warm and obviously unable to do any jobs such as ironing, cleaning the cooker etc etc 

I was watching the last episode of Broadchurch on plus 1. Perfect evening!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What praytell is ironing? Google informs me it was something women did in medieval times.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What praytell is ironing? Google informs me it was something women did in medieval times.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Marzi you stuck with Broadchurch then?! Don't think they could recreate the same kind of interest and tension as the first series, i still enjoyed it but not as much, wonder if it would have been better concentrating on just the case of the 2 girls.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What praytell is ironing? Google informs me it was something women did in medieval times.


I want your life - wilderness, farm and no ironing - heaven.



DB1 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Marzi you stuck with Broadchurch then?! Don't think they could recreate the same kind of interest and tension as the first series, i still enjoyed it but not as much, wonder if it would have been better concentrating on just the case of the 2 girls.


I found it totally harrowing and not exactly enjoyable - but completely compelling. David Tennant and Olivia Coleman are both fantastic. Series 3 they will get Joe Miller!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Marzi you stuck with Broadchurch then?! Don't think they could recreate the same kind of interest and tension as the first series, i still enjoyed it but not as much, wonder if it would have been better concentrating on just the case of the 2 girls.


I stuck with it..... Still don't really know what happens to Danny latimer???
Was he guilty?? Not guilty??
Series 3 is already confirmed


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi some days you might want my life, most days probably not. This morning my mum forgot that I needed a drive home from the auto repair place so I had a long, cold, dogless walk. Then the cow count came up one short and I spent from 8am finding and then preparing a stall for an iminent young heifer. My first bite to eat was at noon and every muscle in my back is seizing.


----------

